# Honda - High Speed RPM Adjustment



## RHJO51 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey there, I have a Honda HS724 WA and also a HS828TA snowblowers. I want to make sure the high RPMs are not set too high. Can someone provide me with how to adjust it? I have a tachometer. Thanks for you help - Jim


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Look for a screw on the throttle control levers. 3600 RPM is probably what you want, but Honda might run them a bit quicker.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

I have an HS80 which is an older machine than yours so the following is an educated guess based on where I know your throttle stop screw is and how you can get to it...

Stand at the very back of the machine. Squat until you are looking directly at the fuel shutoff lever and choke lever. Up and right of those two levers a few inches there should be a small hole where you can insert a screwdriver. Shine a flashlight in the hole and you should see the end of a Phillips head. This is your throttle stop screw. Turning it counter clockwise will allow your throttle to advance further and increase RPM's at WOT...clockwise will stop the throttle earlier and decrease RPM's at WOT.

I think all GX series engines are recommended to run at +/-3600 RPM's at WOT...

Hope this helps. Let us know if you find the screw and get things set...


----------



## RHJO51 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the response guys. I pulled the carb cover and shrouds around the carbs to see all the linkage but with the governor, there is no obvious place to adjust - none of the screws seem to touch any of the throttle linkage. I was thinking it might be adjusting the throttle cable where it's held down. Does anyone have info from the service manual? Thanks again! - Jim


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

See the link below. I think what you are trying to find should be here:

http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/manuals/Honda%20Set-Up%20HS928.pdf


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ran across this video, it's not a snowblower though.


----------



## RHJO51 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for responding. That set up guide is cool and does provide the min/max settings, but not how to adjust the max setting. The vid is interesting, looks like they are adjusting the max rpm by the governor. Since that's under the gas tank and kind of a PIA to get to, I'd like to confirm first. Does that guy from Honda still visit these forums? 

Thanks again. - Jim


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

RHJO51 said:


> ...
> Does that guy from Honda still visit these forums?
> 
> Thanks again. - Jim


He has taken some time off for a knee replacement.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/7178-major-service-time.html


----------



## RHJO51 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow, I hope he has a speedy recovery. Thanks for letting me know. - Jim


----------

